# The Belgian military bicycle from 1915 till may 1940 ..... and later



## piot1940 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hello,

I'd like to introduce my website about he Belgian military bicycle from 1915 till may 1940 ..... and later

Sorry that it is only in dutch but most of the pictures and documents will tell enough

http://www.abbl1940.be/FIETSEN/ABBLfietsen.htm

contact: cyclist@abbl1940.be






Jean


----------

